# Windows server 2003 fails to start



## danimne (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, I have (old) HP proliant ML350 G4 server running Windows server 2003 SP2 Standard Edition. After power line failure (UPS dead) , server could not start OS. It has 2 SCSI disks in RAID1. Server restart on starting (when "windows server 2003" title shows). I've tried Repair, but after coping neccessery files and restart it cannot start repair proccess (restarts again). I've tried pulling out one disk then another. Then i've tried to pick up image and i've successed (with acronis 11). Then i've restored image on another server, and symptoms are the same. 
Can anyone tell me what should I do, because that server has Oralce application installed?
Thank You


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Boot with the disk and try a chkdsk /f


----------



## danimne (Feb 11, 2013)

I ve tried chkdsk /f . Server start that task but it did not untill now (2 days). The RAID card sees onlu one disk, for second it says MISSING.
I ve tries also "fixmbr" and "fixboot c:", - no results.
Repair installation always fails after copying neccessery files...


----------



## danimne (Feb 11, 2013)

i ve tried to boot with raid card disabled and only one disk, but when i tried to start repair, it says that there is no disks inserted? Can I boot with only one disk and how?


----------

